# H2O2 dip for plants with BBA?



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a small amount of BBA showing up on some petite nana. Normally I'd spot treat with Excel, but I have val just taking off in this tank and I don't want it to melt. Would it harm the plant to give the leaves an H2O2 dip? I know bleach would work, but the H2O2 seems safer.

How much of the 3% H2O2 solution could I safely use in a 1/2 gallon bucket, and how long should I soak the leaves?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The nana is pretty hardy. I'd do the bleach treatment. Or, I'd pull the nano, spot treat it with Excel in a smaller bucket or directly, let it sit for a bit, then put it back in the main tank so you don't kill the vals.

For 1/2 gallon, I'd use 2 mL of the 3% stuff.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

In a half gallon I would use 1ml of H2O2 and leave the anubias in there for 30-45mins. After a day or two the bba will turn red and die. Works like a charm.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll try the 1ml first and see if that does it. Thanks for the advice!


----------

